# Cost of Living



## Alfleilawaleila70 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello to every body Dear Expats,
just to share with all you that I noticed that prices at supermarket stores they are rising, especially in Heliopolis Area Rehab City? Is that happening as well in the rest of Greater Cairo or just here?
Thanks


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have noticed that prices for most things have risen by 10-20% in the past few months.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Prices have skyrocked in Alexandria, too.


----------

